# Heritage H150 for $550



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Standard H-150 Solid Electric Guitar with Case 1994 | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Dang


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I’m looking at this on Kijiji right now , looks legit from what I can tell


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn job I can’t leave. I sent email asking if it had headstock break or anything, out of curiosity.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@cboutilier now.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

That thing is beautiful.....He clearly has zero clue what that guitar is.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I’m trying to go look at it but no reply, I messaged within 30 mins of posting


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

I got a response from him. Supposed to meet up. Will see.... I’m still a bit suspicious, said no breaks and excellent condition. Took the ad down after I connected with him. I will report back


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Pedro-x said:


> I will report back


Good Luck!

Looking forward to your NGD post!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He said in the add hes not asking full value because he wants it to be used and loved.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Smells to high heavens


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Whatever came of this


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I tried to buy this, connected with the guy initially as I saw the ad about 2 minutes after it went up, but we never came up with a meet up time. By the time I got done with work he had ignored my replies and pulled the ad. Ah well.

W.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a meeting set up with him at a Starbucks nearby. First off he didnt want me to come to his place.. red flag number one, though i get it that some people like to do kijiji deals in a public place. We set a time, then he later said he had to get his snow tires on. I said I was open for another time, after that he went MIA. He has several ads still up on kijiji for furniture and it says he is moving. I think he just changed his mind or someone sniped it with a higher than asking price offer. Or he may just be a nutty douche... god knows kijiji attracts them. I had a guy recently negotiate with me on kijiji, ask for a ton of pictures then tell me my guitar (that i bought new at L&M!) was a fake from Alibaba... then said he was calling the Mounties on me. That said i have met lots of great folks through kijiji... some of them on here.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

For me. When it seems super low, I’ve often emailed a $20 deposit with a “true” email trail. Helps a bit. 

I also don’t let anyone come to my home unless the. Show their ID beforehand and I also send them mine. I blot out the dob and lic #. 

My friend’s niece was the girl who got killed a few years back from Kijiji. Never worth the risk. One good test is usually all it takes to smoke out a crooked person.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Pedro-x said:


> ...First off he didnt want me to come to his place.. red flag number one...



To each their own but I couldn't disagree more. If I don't know you well enough or have never met you, there's _not a chance in hell_ you're stepping into my home...period. Personally, I don't view concerns about personal safety or protection of property, nor the exercise of common sense, to be a "red flag" for anyone. There are VERY good reasons for restricting deals to public places and it's good that you at least understand that others may insist on it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Pedro-x said:


> That said i have met lots of great folks through kijiji... some of them on here.


Always had great dealings through this site and also kijiji .. until now.

from 2 months ago










yesterday


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ve been lucky with kijiji, but I’m careful.

Don’t ever brag about your collection to a kijiji buyer, even though you may both be guitar lovers and “hit it off”.

Trust no-one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ve worked with family members of the young man who was abducted and murdered by that degenerate rich kid over a pick up truck here in Southern Ontario (and who also murdered his father, ex-girlfriend and who knows how many others).

As you can understand, the family is irreparably damaged.

I grew up in New Brunswick. In all the years I lived there, I never had a key to our home. For all I knew there WAS no key.

We left the keys to our cars in the cars at all times (in case someone needed to move one).

As far as I know, everyone did the same. No bike locks, et cetera, et cetera.

The world has changed. I doubt things are still so simple and trusting now, even down east.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good place to meet up is the the local police parking lot. Pretty safe and if the guy refuses to meet there, then i would pass.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

StevieMac said:


> nor the exercise of common sense


With respect, I wouldn't go that far. I think the vast majority of kijiji transactions are at someones front door. We all have our own way of accounting for risks, and varying degrees of acceptance of risk, and i respect yours. I know some folks wont take their family on vacation in Mexico because there have been tourists murdered... context and probability won't convince them otherwise. Their risk, their decision. Do they look at everyone who goes to Mexico as lacking common sense ?... yeah probably

In this case the guy had (still has) a "home theatre" couch and chair for sale. I doubt he is meeting anyone at the local timmies with that. That was the curious aspect, plus his communication style seemed odd.

I have few strategies for kijiji - bring a goon buddy, check out their other ads, door step sale, how long have they been on kijiji ?, location is a big one too (aka profiling). To be honest though, from a buyers perspective one of the things that always makes me nervous about a kijiji deal is "can we meet somewhere"... my first thought is stolen goods.

I see now that you can rate communication too. I gave this guy one star... zero wasn't an option


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Good point about this person having other items that would _obviously _need to be seen in their home. That deduction, along with other strategies you've just mentioned, are great examples of the common sense that I was referring to. In that same fashion then, IF I don't know you well enough or we've never met, common sense tells me to avoid unnecessary risks by betting on a complete stranger. Just as you say, context is everything.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

marcos said:


> Good place to meet up is the the local police parking lot. Pretty safe and if the guy refuses to meet there, then i would pass.


I have done that many times as well. I always ask to meet in a public place.
I always give an address and tell them there's a big parking lot and a public place.
Sometimes I get a message back, but usually once they pump that address into Google Maps and see that its York Regional Police,
The messages then come to a complete silence. Good way to keep in check.


----------

